# GPU Temperature a bit high



## Eleutherios (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi. I have an nVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra. It runs at about 65c without load, but can go up to 90~ if there's an intense game going on. Does anyone know of a way I can cool it?

Also: I heard of this: http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=CF206&DID=COOLDEV

But what is it? Does it plug into a PCI slot below the card or something?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Eleutherios said:


> Hi. I have an nVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra. It runs at about 65c without load, but can go up to 90~ if there's an intense game going on. Does anyone know of a way I can cool it?
> 
> Also: I heard of this: http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=CF206&DID=COOLDEV
> 
> But what is it? Does it plug into a PCI slot below the card or something?


try taking side off case and running desk fan on card, if it lowers your temps a lot you may need a better case or better case cooling to remove heat from your card


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

they also sell better heat sinks for the gfx card


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Your card is overheating, you will probably notice that the fan is not working on the graphics card, check it and tell us what you see. What temperatures does all your other hardware run at? If they too are high, i suggest you get some extra fans.

Nick.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

MaverickUK said:


> Your card is overheating, you will probably notice that the fan is not working on the graphics card, check it and tell us what you see. What temperatures does all your other hardware run at? If they too are high, i suggest you get some extra fans.
> 
> Nick.


If the cooling fan on the graphics cards has died you can replace it. Several manufacturers to choose from.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

zalman.com VF900-Cu .............this fan will fit your card


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Eleutherios said:


> Hi. I have an nVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra. It runs at about 65c without load, but can go up to 90~ if there's an intense game going on. Does anyone know of a way I can cool it?
> 
> Also: I heard of this: http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=CF206&DID=COOLDEV
> 
> But what is it? Does it plug into a PCI slot below the card or something?


The "thing" you heard of is called a heatsink. It goes right onto the card in place of the old one. you just unscrew the old one, clear off the top of the chip and the RAM modules, then you apply the new thermal grease to the RAM and GPU and the you screw the new one on. They come with instructions. I would recommend getting a new one.


----------



## Eleutherios (Dec 30, 2004)

MaverickUK said:


> Your card is overheating, you will probably notice that the fan is not working on the graphics card, check it and tell us what you see. What temperatures does all your other hardware run at? If they too are high, i suggest you get some extra fans.
> 
> Nick.


Is it really overheating? It seems to be within the acceptable threshold according to the nVIDIA temperature recorder.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

I would never ever let my GPU run at 90ºC, not on any given day. My 6800GT used to run at 60ºC under full load, i thought even this was a bit OTT. If i were you, i would keep the temperatures (under load) below 60ºC or so. More fans, less heat, higher efficiency.


----------



## Eleutherios (Dec 30, 2004)

MaverickUK said:


> I would never ever let my GPU run at 90ºC, not on any given day. My 6800GT used to run at 60ºC under full load, i thought even this was a bit OTT. If i were you, i would keep the temperatures (under load) below 60ºC or so. More fans, less heat, higher efficiency.


Yes, I think I will buy that fan I linked to above. The cooling is not optimal in the case, so that might be the issue.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Eleutherios said:


> Yes, I think I will buy that fan I linked to above. The cooling is not optimal in the case, so that might be the issue.


The VF-900 is large so make sure you have one empty PCI slot next to your graphics card.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

What made you go with that specific cooler?


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

I think my new graphics card my be overheating.
It is a NVIDIA 6600 (AGP) and the idle temp is about *67C*. Under high stress games it gets to about *90C*.

There is a decent sized fan equiped with the card sitting right on the chip, plus 2 case fans near the card.
Why wouldn't these be enough ? 
What should the temp be for this model ?
Would a fancy GPU fan sit attach itself to the card and suppliment the chip fan?
Or would it replace the current GPU chip fan ?


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Also,
Is it best to have the fans closest to the GPU blowing _in_ or blowing _out_ air ?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

if u r talking about the case fan at the back....always blowing OUT


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Yes, I am. Thanks.

I'll put the front one sucking in air and the two in the back of the case blowing out air.

*MAIN QUESTION*: Are my temps high ? Do I need a special , heat/sink fan on my GPU to replace the stock fan ?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

compnovice said:


> Yes, I am. Thanks.
> 
> I'll put the front one sucking in air and the two in the back of the case blowing out air.
> 
> *MAIN QUESTION*: Are my temps high ? Do I need a special , heat/sink fan on my GPU to replace the stock fan ?


already mentioned a relacement in post no'6.........

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118001


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, your temps are high. You should get a new cooler.
The new one will replace the old one.


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

replay said:


> already mentioned a relacement in post no'6.........
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118001


Yes, I saw that product, however it will not fit a GeForce 6600 *AGP*, which I have.

Are these extra coolers difficult to install ?
Will they void the warranty on the card ?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

in post no' 1 u said u have a 6800....now u say u have a 6600..... and u didn't mention it was agp untill now!!! (i see u edited post 13) confusing


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

replay said:


> in post no' 1 u said u have a 6800....now u say u have a 6600..... and u didn't mention it was agp untill now!!! (i see u edited post 13) confusing


Yea, I can see your confusion because post #1 was from _another_ member.

I saw his thread and was responding to it because I was having a similar problem.
I just didn't want to start a new thread.
The original post ended in February and I posted May 1.

Anyway, BFG confirmed that 90C was hot and they just suggested improving air circulation.
Now I have the side of the case off and a room fan blowing straight on it, still reading 67C.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i also have a bfg card and i found the stock fan noisy......i changed out the fan to the zalman i linked to and noise dissapeared and the temp dropped ..... @ idle 36c
take a look at the vf700-cu it fits the geforce 6600 series 
http://www.zalmanusa.com/


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

compnovice said:


> Yes, I saw that product, however it will not fit a GeForce 6600 *AGP*, which I have.
> 
> Are these extra coolers difficult to install ?
> Will they void the warranty on the card ?


The coolers aren't very difficult to install. Just unscrew the old one and it comes right off, then apply the thermal grease to the new one (it should come with some) and screw it on. There are included instructions for all of the steps.

This would be a nice cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186011

I have the beefier version on my X850XT, but you won't need something that heavy duty. And it's just a 6600, right? not the 6600gt?


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> The coolers aren't very difficult to install. Just unscrew the old one and it comes right off, then apply the thermal grease to the new one (it should come with some) and screw it on. There are included instructions for all of the steps.
> 
> This would be a nice cooler:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186011
> ...


Correct, just the 6600, _not_ the *GT*.
I orderer the Zalman one you referecned. If the doesn't fit/work, I'll try this other one.
Thanks, I'll let you know how it cools.


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

That Zalman cooler you recomended worked perfectly.
It fit my card and installed in 1/2 hour. The results are outstanding !
*It dropped my idle temp 20C's *! I was idling in the mid *60's C* before,
now I am at a chilly *45C* !

After intense gaming, I get a high of only *70C*, compared to *94C* previously.
My high temp is now what my previous idle temp was. Sweet!

How come these card don't come with better coolers stocked on them ?
Note: I do NOT overclock.

Anyhow, I guess we can mark this as solved !
Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

:up: :up: :up:


----------

